# Morgan lake wma



## bowboy1989 (Nov 12, 2016)

Is Morgan lake wma worthy of tryin for deer


----------



## HP3 (Nov 13, 2016)

There is definitely deer in the area.  Most of it is only accessible by boat which you may already know.  I havn't hunted it this year any but I have hunted Buck Island some.


----------

